# ISO Berry Crostada from Olive Garden



## licia (Nov 22, 2004)

I have this every time I go to Olive Garden and think the berries are raspberries, blueberries and cranberries, but I can't figure the pastry out. Does anyone know how to do the pastry to this dessert? Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooooooo licia, thanks for asking this, I will watch for the answer too! And BTW, welcome to the boards!


----------



## licia (Apr 20, 2005)

Has anyone seen a recipe for the berry crostada yet?  I haven't been on in a while and still haven't seen one, although I've seen other crostada recipes. Glad to see so many people here since I last visited.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 20, 2005)

I can't say for sure that this is what the Crostada tastes like at The Olive Garden since I've never had it...but hopefully it will be close:
*
Blueberry Crostada *

         Dough:
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 sticks unsalted butter, very cold and cut into small cubes
About .25 cup ice water

         Filling:
2 to 3 cups assorted summer berries
.25 cup packed light-brown sugar, plus 1 tablespoon
1 tablespoon flour

 To make the dough: whirl the flour in a food processor. Add the butter and pulse the machine about 15 times, or until the mixture resembles coarse cornmeal. Add just enough water until the dough pulls away from the sides of the machine. Wrap the dough in foil for at least two hours, or overnight.

   In a bowl, gently mix the berries, quarter cup of sugar and the flour.

   Preheat the oven to 450 degrees.

 Working on a floured surface, roll out the dough into a large circle, about 12 to 14 inches wide. Place on an ungreased cookie sheet. Place the berry filling in the middle of the dough, leaving an outside border of 1.5 to two inches. Drape the edges of dough over the filling and press down lightly to crimp the edges. Sprinkle the top with the remaining tablespoon sugar. The dough won’t cover the filling completely. Bake on the middle shelf for about 25 minutes, or until the dough is golden brown and the filling is tender and bubbling. Serve hot or at room temperature.



Z


----------

